# New Mexico Growing



## daytripper_1967 (Jul 3, 2007)

I read in a news article today that NewMEXICO is going to start growing for patients!They are doing this to minimize drug dealing,etc...They are also going to allow patients to grow 4 mature plants and 2 seedlings.Also they will be allowed to posess up to 6 oz. in a 3 month time period...


----------



## DLtoker (Jul 3, 2007)

Yeah, this is something on the table in NY.  The Liberals like the "don't ask, don't tell" policy of obtaining seeds and growing.  The conservatives feel that the state should grow the marijuana itself in controlled facilities.  The liberals feel this can cause huge issues with the DEA and the national gov't simply cutting off flow of money if the state doesn't stop this.  So, in short, this is what is holding NY back from being the next state to have medicinal at the moment.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 3, 2007)

Hmm, interesting. I wish my state would have some great marijuana act that would favour my side lol. I wish i could grow like 4 mature plants and 2 seedlings without getting in trouble. lol.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Type_S150 (Aug 22, 2007)

Dewayne said:
			
		

> Hmm, interesting. I wish my state would have some great marijuana act that would favour my side lol. I wish i could grow like 4 mature plants and 2 seedlings without getting in trouble. lol.
> 
> ~Burn One~
> Dewayne


That wont ever be the case unless the federal government decides to decriminalize it. People are arrested all teh time for growing in medical marijuana states.


----------



## Kupunakane (Aug 22, 2007)

Man, That is a sad note. One hand hurting the other just can't go on forever I would think. 
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------

